# Samsung Syncmaster BX2450



## HTimiH (24. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute

Sorry habe mich beim Titel verschrieben meine Samsung Syncmaster BX2450

Habe mir gestern den Samsung BX2450 gekauft und das Bild ist total 
unscharf.Als Kabel benutzte ich das DVI-HDMI Kabel was dabei war

Grafikkarte......ATI Radeon 5870
OS......Windows 7 Ultimate 64

Woran kann das liegen?

Danke

mfg
HTimiH


----------



## Painkiller (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Samsung Skymaster BX2450*

Ein paar mehr Angaben würden nicht schaden.

- Grafiktreiber aktuell?
- Welche Auflösung läuft denn?
- Welche Einstellungen am Monitor wurden denn vorgenommen?
- Sitzen die Stecker fest?


----------



## Rocksteak (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Samsung Skymaster BX2450*

Liegt vielleicht am Kabel. Mein Cousin hatte auch einen Synchmaster und ihn mit DVI-HDMI Kabel verwendet, es gab die von dir genannten Probleme. Ein DVI-DVI Kabel hat abhilfe verschafft. Bloß wäre das unvorteilhaft, wenn der Bildschirm kein DVI hat.


----------



## Painkiller (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Samsung Skymaster BX2450*

Hat er auch nicht. Er hat 2 x HDMI und 1 x VGA


----------



## HTimiH (24. Oktober 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ein paar mehr Angaben würden nicht schaden.
> 
> - Grafiktreiber aktuell?
> - Welche Auflösung läuft denn?
> ...



Grafiktreiber ATI Catalyst 10.10
Auflösung 1920x1080
Einstellungen am Monitor wurden nicht verändert
Stecker sitzen fest

JUHU habs hinbekommen

Habe ein normales HDMI Kabel angesteckt und jetzt passt es auch mit der Bildschärfe


----------



## Painkiller (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Samsung Skymaster BX2450*

Freut mich zu hören!


----------



## Rocksteak (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Samsung Skymaster BX2450*



HTimiH schrieb:


> Habe ein normales HDMI Kabel angesteckt und jetzt passt es auch mit der Bildschärfe



Na siehste, da war ich garnicht so weit weg, nur dass mein Cousin ein normales DVI Kabel genommen hat, und du ein normales HDMI Kabel...Naja diese Hybrid-Teile taugen einfach nicht.


----------



## braini86 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Samsung Skymaster BX2450*

ja toll, und wenn meine 8800gtx nur 2 dvi ausgänge hat hab ich verschi****? wie ist das bild über vga? bitte helft mir! muss mir heute noch n monitor bestellen... danke


----------



## Painkiller (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Samsung Skymaster BX2450*

Mit einem DVI-VGA-Adapter sollte es keine Probleme geben. (keine Garantie!)
Er läuft im Büro auch so.


----------



## Necrobutcher (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Samsung Skymaster BX2450*

Also ich habe auch das enthaltene Kabel im Betrieb... Unschärfe? Was ist das?


----------



## Painkiller (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Samsung Skymaster BX2450*

@ Necro

Ich hab dir ja gesagt, das der Bildschirm was taugt! 

Hab im Büro jetzt den gleichen!


----------



## Semih91 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Samsung Skymaster BX2450*

@braini86:
Ich hab auch 8800GTX und per DVI-HDMI Kabel verbunden und keine Probleme gehabt, solltest du eig auch nicht haben


----------



## Devjam (9. November 2010)

Hab den auch gekauft

Versuche seit ein paar Stunden das Bild scharf zu Kriegen...

Ohne Erfolg!

Hab eine ATI 5870 die neusten Treiber
Win 7 64 BIt
core i 7

CD von Samsung hab ich nicht installiert... sollte ich da ? War eingentlich nie nötig bei einem PC Screen.... ^^

Habe es mit DVI HDMI oder HDMI HDMI scho versucht... kein erfolg !

Danke für die Tips !

Gruss


----------



## Painkiller (9. November 2010)

> Versuche seit ein paar Stunden das Bild scharf zu Kriegen...


 
Poste mal bitte deine aktuellen Einstellungen

bzw. versuch es mal mit denen hier:



> Helligkeit=70
> Kontrast=100
> Schärfe=60
> Gamma=Modus3
> ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. November 2010)

Ja und vorallem was für eine Auflösung hast du eingestellt? Die ATI Treiber bauen da manchmal misst, die 10.9 Version hatt zum beispiel Probleme das Bild auf den ganzen Bildschirm zu skallieren.


----------



## killabug (10. November 2010)

Den HDMI-Schwarzwert kann man aber nur ändern, wenn der Monitor über HDMI=>HDMI verbunden ist, oder (wär zumindest logisch)?
Bei mir ist der Punkt nämlich ausgegraut (alle Magic-Dinger sind aus).

Bin mir sowieso unsicher, ob ich den behalten soll (heut angekommen) ... der hat ein paar unschöne Kratzer auf dem Klavierlack.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. November 2010)

Nö kannst auch einstellen wenn du ihn über DVI-HDMI angeschlossen hast. Auser wenn du ne ATI Karte hast die zicken da ein wenig rum und sperren die Einstellung. Bei Nvidia musst du im Treiber den Sound aktivieren dann kannst du auch den Schwarzwert einstellen. Krazer im Klvielak das sollte nich sein bei einem neuen Monitor, schick in zurück oder frage ob du einen Preisnachlass bekommst, das klappt auch manchmal. Aber ich hab jetzt den Schwarzwert wieder auf normal da das Bild an gewissen stellen dann zu dunkel ist. Du musst einfach mit den Einstellungen bischen spielen aber dann bekommst du ein fantastisches Bild. Also die Mühe lohnt sich.


----------



## killabug (10. November 2010)

Liegt wohl daran, dass ich eine ATI-Karte habe.

Wegen den Kratzern werde ich sowieso was machen, aber muss mir noch überlegen, ob ich mir den 2450 nochmal hole ... ist nicht optimal, wenn man den Schwarzwert nicht einstellen kann.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. November 2010)

Also die Einstellung des Schwarzwert ist eigentlich für ein Video Signal gedacht und nicht für den PC Modus. Ich hab nur festgestellt das es ein satteres Bild gibt wenn man den auf gering stellt. Aber wie oben schon gepostet bin ich dafon wieder weg den wenn man ihn auf gering schalltet sind gewisse schwarze Stellen einfach zu satt und zu dunkel und das kann man auch nicht mir der Helligkeit korregieren, bei schwarzen Haaren merkt man es oder schwarzer Kleidung. Der ist wie gesagt eigentlich nur dafür gedacht wenn du einen Blue Ray Player anschließt zum Beispiel und dann kannst du den Wert auch verändern, da deine ATI Karte dann ja nichts mehr mit dem Monitor zu tun hat.


----------



## killabug (10. November 2010)

Mir ist schon bewusst, dass die Änderung des HDMI-Schwarzwertes nicht optimal ist und man dazu noch die Tonwertspreizung aktivieren sollte (die ich bei ATI übrigens auch nirgends finde), aber man liest eben überall, dass man dies unbedingt machen sollte.

Mir fehlt eben der Vergleich. Wenn die Funktion auswählbar wäre, könnte ich mir das zumindest mal anschaun und dann eben selber entscheiden. Aber da die Funktion nicht zur Verfügung steht, kommts mir irgendwie so vor, dass etwas entscheidendes fehlt. *schulterzuck* Vielleicht liegts auch daran, dass ich heut nur überarbeitet bin 

Muss mir das ganze mal morgen genauer anschauen.


----------



## killabug (11. November 2010)

Sorry für den Doppelpost, aber kurze Frage: Ist das normal? LINK

Die rechte Seite meines Monitors sieht so aus (es geht nur um den Rand), beim Originalbild sieht man davon nichts.
Nur seltsam, dass man es auch auf dem Screenshot sieht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. November 2010)

Sorry aber der Link geht nicht, du kannst den Screenshot auch direkt hir hochladen. Musst unten auf Erweitert klicken. Ohne Bild kann ich leider nix zu sagen.


----------



## killabug (11. November 2010)

Ist mittlerweile egal, ich wollt es grad editieren, da es sich erledigt hat. War anscheinend nur ein Software-Problem (in Opera die Funktion "Bild als Desktophintergrund verwenden" hat bei mir einen seltsamen Fehler erzeugt).


----------

